# نظام الإطفاء الألماني الجديييد OxyReduct



## م. رياض النجار (27 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليوم لدينا نظام إطفاء آخر ,,, جديد

هذا النظام يمنع أصلا حدوث حريق في المكان ..

عبارة عن جهاز يتحكم بنسب الغازات في الجو, بحيث لايمكن حدوث أي حريق في المكان.





​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 نوفمبر 2012)

فيديو يوضح مبدأ العمل

OxyReduct gesamt english - YouTube


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 نوفمبر 2012)

فيديو اختبااار للنظام

Burning Fuel taken into OxyReduct enviroment - YouTube


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 نوفمبر 2012)

لا يمكن للحريق أن ينشب أبدا

OxyReduct - YouTube


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 نوفمبر 2012)

موقع الشركة المصنعة

http://www.wagner-uk.com/


----------



## gaber osman (27 نوفمبر 2012)

اللة يعطيك العافية


----------



## aati badri (27 نوفمبر 2012)

يمنح درجة الدكتوراة بامتياز في انواع مكافحة الحريق
صدر تحت توقيعي
في يومه وتاريخه


----------



## EnG.KoNaN (27 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووور جهاز روعة


----------



## mohamed mech (27 نوفمبر 2012)

هو ايه ده بقه يا رجالة :87:
ده بجد و لا مهندس رياض بيلعب بعقلنا :61:
ما اكثر ما لا نعلم :85:​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 نوفمبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> هو ايه ده بقه يا رجالة :87:
> ده بجد و لا مهندس رياض بيلعب بعقلنا :61:
> ما اكثر ما لا نعلم :85:​



ده جد يا ريس

لقد شاهدته بعيني رأسي ^_^​


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (28 نوفمبر 2012)

والله مشكور يا مهندس رياض
عقبال عندنا لما نخترع مثل الأجهزة
وعلى فكرة 
كل الشغل على الأوكسجين
أو بمعنى أصح على هرم الإشتعال
بإلغاء أحد أضلاعه​


----------



## nofal (28 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 نوفمبر 2012)

جديد الموضوع يا مهندس رياض 
جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك


----------



## toktok66 (28 نوفمبر 2012)

فتح الله عيك وزادك علما 

روعه روعه


----------



## حمدي النمر (28 نوفمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا

وشكرا لمروركم :84:​


----------



## aati badri (29 نوفمبر 2012)

اظنه للمناطق غير الماهولة يارياض


----------



## محمدحما (26 أبريل 2014)

جديد جدا روعة


----------



## Nile Man (27 أبريل 2014)

اعتقد ان ده نقلة في الاطفاء 
هل تم تطبيقه فعليا و تجربته


----------



## Nile Man (27 أبريل 2014)

اعتقد ايضا ان سعره سيكون مرتفع حاليا مع ان فكرته بسيطة كما قال م مصطفى اللعب كله على مثلث الاشتعال


----------

